# Lowrance lxc 110



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I was thinking about upgrading to a side finder unit. Just wondering what kinda of value my lxc 110 has? About 4 yrs old comes with the gps, transducer, mount, carrying case and all the wiring.

Thanks


----------



## Bigshellcracker (Apr 14, 2008)

TeamClose said:


> I was thinking about upgrading to a side finder unit. Just wondering what kinda of value my lxc 110 has? About 4 yrs old comes with the gps, transducer, mount, carrying case and all the wiring.
> 
> Thanks


i just sold my lcx-111 for $800


----------

